# Klein MC2 and MC3 stems For Sale!



## b_tnilc (May 3, 2004)

I just wanted to alert any Klein owners in need of Klein MC3 or very cool and rare genuine Klein MC2 stem with collet ring that I am selling some: 
Ad Number: 47020

110mm x 0 degree rise Klein MC3 road stem. This stem fits the 27.0mm steerer tube on all pre-2002 Klein Quantum Pro road bikes using the MC2 and MC3 system. 26.0mm clamp diameter. Brand new, never installed. Sold for $90. Will sell for $40.

130mm x 0 degree rise Klein MC3 Road stem. This stem fits the 27.0mm steerer tube on all pre-2002 Klein Quantum Pro road bikes using the MC2 and MC3 system. 26.0mm clamp diameter. Stem is in good to excellent condition. Sold for $90. Will sell for $35,

Genuine Klein Ultra Rare MC2 Road Stem! 100mm with a 26.0mm clamp diameter and a -17 degree rise. Comes with spacers and collet lock ring. Brand new condition! $65 

You can e-mail me for more details. Thanks!


----------



## adertinger (Jun 9, 2009)

not sure if you received my e-mail: I would like to purchase the 110 stem that you have. Is it still available?
Al 
[email protected]


----------

